# Will P. Red fin piebald and Zebra Obliquidens interbreed?



## captainamerica1977 (Jun 11, 2005)

I just bought some P. Red fin piebald and I was thinking of putting them in my 55 gal. with my Zebra Obliquidens....Do you think this would be bad or good? Is their diet primarly the same? Your advice would help....


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi What are you calling zebra obliquidens please??? is it H;latifasciatus(in this case it will works without having problems) if this is not this species(mostly if it's H;sp"44" or thick skin it's not a good idea.
xris


----------

